# Guinea Pig question



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Are male Guinea pigs harder to bond?

I was told that when a guinea pig male dies, the one left can not be bonded?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Males are generally harder to bond than females yes, but if done correctly can work out fine. I have bonded lots of male pairs successfully and only failed once. The most important thing is to introduce them on neutral territory and give them lots of space. Take it slowly, don't just expect them to like each other. If you get a guinea from a rescue, often they will do the bonding for you if you don't feel confident.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

They are harder but its not impossible, a young boar to bond with a mature male is the easiest pairing, two mature boars are harder, it depends on their personalities. 

I have had one single mature boar on his own for a while as i could not find a friend he would tolerate, recently i have lost one of my oldest boars and he left behind his younger (mature) friend. I have now managed to bond the two singles together and its still a success two weeks later


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And its always best to take the existing pig to meet various males so that he fan choose who he likes. Aka guinea pig dating.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Male guinea pigs can generally be harder to bond. I've had guinea pigs for fifteen year and in that time had over 20 boars and just two sows.

I have on two occasions have two lot's of successful male trios living together but this is usually very rare.

I prefer males, I feel that have more personality.

Ideally if you have a adult male, its best to get a young boar although this may seem successful at first but once they reach their hormonal teenage stage things can change.

Why not contact a guinea pig rescue and see about arranging some boar dating where you bring your pig in and they will see who your male gets along with. They can usually keep them for several days to make sure they're doing okay.

Boars need more space than sows and its remembering to have double of everything too to help prevent trouble i.e. bowls, hiding places.


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Male guinea pigs can generally be harder to bond. I've had guinea pigs for fifteen year and in that time had over 20 boars and just two sows.
> 
> I have on two occasions have two lot's of successful male trios living together but this is usually very rare.
> 
> ...


I find it harder to bond my sows than my board, my sows are all dominate characters, my males are laid back it all depends on the animals


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I don't have any guinea pigs, I was asking as a friend of my parents has guineas and one died (only 8 months old) and she refuses to get the other a friend. 
I pointed out that G. pigs need a friend but she refused saying that once a boy dies you can't get him a new friend, I was sure that wasn't correct so thought I'd ask.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe you could point her to the guinea pig forum.
She will get all the help and advice on how to intro a new pig to hers, and that it's best to take her pig to a rescue so that he can choose who he wants to be with.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

As blade says the guinea pig forum might be a good place to visit, I've only recently joined and it's already answered all of my questions and I've owned guinea pigs in the past, learning lots xxx


----------

